

10 simple thins to do to protect your privacy - allsop8184
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/08/23/10-incredibly-simple-things-you-should-be-doing-to-protect-your-privacy/

======
James_Henry2
These are all pretty standard. No surprises.

